# Compaq Flashing Green Light (Fixed)



## woodywood (Apr 25, 2011)

My Compaq PC would not start up or Boot. The flashing green light on the power supply was flashing but no lights or noise (fans)on the computer when pushing the power button.

I'm sure this was due to a power outage and storms. 

The Fix:
Unplug the power cable from the computer. Open the case and follow the main cable from the power supply to the motherboard. Unplug the cable from the motherboard. 
Plug the power cable back into the computer (lick your fingers,,,,Just kidding) While holding the power button "ON" Plug the cable back onto the motherboard (do this at your own risk) This was an older computer at work and had to get it running,,, I had nothing to loose.

If you see the CPU fan spin quickly and stop without the power resuming then you are on the right track:try it again. You may have to play with unpluging the cable and power button pushing/holding until the system resets.

The system should work fine or until your next thunder storm. Ive seen people replace power supplies and spend hours trying to get their computer to boot. Its not the powersupply!


----------



## renogrl75 (May 30, 2011)

OMG! Thank you for posting this . You are a life saver. I thought I was doing my mom a favor by cleaning the inside of her computer's CPU. It was super dusty and the fan was constantly making noise. After cleaning it and feeling so proud of myself I plugged everything back in only to find it would no longer start up. GULP! I instantly got that nervous feeling in the pit of my stomach. I began to sweat bullets and for 3 days looked for a solution online. I was about to take it to a local computer repair shop (at my expense) to see what they could do, if anything... but thanks to you I came across this post and this resolved the issue.

Note to anyone else who needs to do this: It works! You may have to repeat the steps a few times before the computer turns on and stays on.

I must have followed the steps 5 or 6 times before I even got the fan to turn once. Then each time it got better and better until it finally stayed on. Stick with it.

My mom's computer is QUIETLY humming along as I type. Yeehaw! Now I can relax.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

WARNING: I would not advise anyone who reads post #1 to try this procedure.


----------



## woodywood (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok then what would you advise? 


win2kpro said:


> WARNING: I would not advise anyone who reads post #1 to try this procedure.


----------



## woodywood (Apr 25, 2011)

It happened to my computer again. I was able to reset the computer again.
I ordered a new power supply for $12 off tigger direct. The computer fired up and I have not had any issues since.



renogrl75 said:


> OMG! Thank you for posting this . You are a life saver. I thought I was doing my mom a favor by cleaning the inside of her computer's CPU. It was super dusty and the fan was constantly making noise. After cleaning it and feeling so proud of myself I plugged everything back in only to find it would no longer start up. GULP! I instantly got that nervous feeling in the pit of my stomach. I began to sweat bullets and for 3 days looked for a solution online. I was about to take it to a local computer repair shop (at my expense) to see what they could do, if anything... but thanks to you I came across this post and this resolved the issue.
> 
> Note to anyone else who needs to do this: It works! You may have to repeat the steps a few times before the computer turns on and stays on.
> 
> ...


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You stated to plug the computer back into the source of power, hold in the power button and then plug the mainboard connector back into the motherboard. This is "hot plugging" the mainboard connector. You should never "hot plug" the mainboard connector or other internal connectors on the motherboard such as the processor +12V auxiliary, memory, PCI cards, etc. Devices not specified as "hot plug" may cause damage to the device, power supply or motherboard.


----------



## woodywood (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep understood, it was an old computer as I stated and had nothing to loose. And it worked. 
What do you suggest? 


win2kpro said:


> You stated to plug the computer back into the source of power, hold in the power button and then plug the mainboard connector back into the motherboard. This is "hot plugging" the mainboard connector. You should never "hot plug" the mainboard connector or other internal connectors on the motherboard such as the processor +12V auxiliary, memory, PCI cards, etc. Devices not specified as "hot plug" may cause damage to the device, power supply or motherboard.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

When you changing internal components in a machine such as power supply, processor, RAM, add in cards, etc. the machine should be isolated from its source of power and the Power On button should be held in for approximately 30 seconds to discharge the capacitors. The only components inside a machine that can safely be "hot plugged" are SATA and USB connections.

In your case it may have been and old machine where as you say "you had nothing to loose". Some unknowing person may read you initial post and try it on a machine where they "have something to loose" and your procedure very well may
damage machine components.


----------

